# صور جميلة بمناسبة اسبوع الالام



## kingmena (12 أبريل 2009)

*- صورة المسمار الحقيقي الذي وضع في جسد سيدنا يسوع المسيح*








*- صورة الشوك الذي وضع على راس سيدنا يسوع المسيح*










*- اللوحة التي كانت على صليبه المقدس اثناء الصلب*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2009)

جمال جدا 

ميرررررسى على الصور 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## god love 2011 (13 أبريل 2009)

_صور جميله
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
وكل سنه وانت طيب​_


----------



## kalimooo (15 أبريل 2009)

رائع يا kingmena

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (16 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير مينا
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (16 أبريل 2009)

جمييييييييييلة يا مينا
ربنا يباركك اخى​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 أبريل 2009)

صور حلوو ة يامينا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## twety (16 أبريل 2009)

*كده عيشتنا واقع الصلب فعلا

شكرا لتعبك
كل سنه وانت طيب
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى ليك يا مينا​


----------

